
Terry Davis on his mental illness - daenz
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6eKMuY7kB4
======
kbenson
I just stumbled across this on reddit and decided to look and see if someone
had ever posted or commented about it here.

I'm surprised it didn't get any traction. Perhaps if you would have mentioned
TempleOS more people would have realized. :/

